# fishing pier?



## jjircal (Jun 5, 2006)

does anyone know if there is a fishing pier near sandyhook? i was on google earth and saw a pier on the bay side anyone got any info?
thanks all!


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

There are several Piers in the Hook area. Two are on the raritan bay side and the other in is Ocean Grove.

Keansburg Pier in Keansburg, NJ is a pay public pier. NJ longest at 2300 feet. Its about $7-$8 to get on and there is a fee to park. Anglers is my fishing club get a discount. There can be a lot of fish caught here!

The Spy House Pier in Port Monmouth is small free pier that usually only produces at the end of the pier. But, there is always someone there though. It maybe tight to cast.

Ocean Grove Pier is a private pier that goes about 200 feet into the surf only. However, they except applications every year for about $160.00 The pier is set up with lights and cutting boards and its about 25 minutes south on 36 from the hook:fishing:.

Good luck.


----------



## jjircal (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks for the info!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

